# 3rd annual Heather Whittier memorial ride Sunday September 26th



## BFGforme (Sep 13, 2021)

Please come join us in the 3rd annual Heather Whittier memorial ride to celebrate her memory! All bike's are welcome, but of course love the oldies! Meet up at "The Cup" in Oceanside on Wisconsin Ave, meet up


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry Cabe screwed up post and wouldn't let me finish it....so meet up is at 11 am and have a cocktail, then head out kick or dropstsands up at noon! Thanks for your support of a friend lost to cancer way to soon! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 23, 2021)

Looks like my motorcycle cop friends are gonna lead us out on this one in support of cancer victims! Gonna be a killer day for a ride in rememberce of my life long friend Heather Whittier and her family! Looking forward to seeing you guys there in support also! Thanks Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 25, 2021)

See you all in the morning! Ride against cancer!! Thanks for your support!


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2021)

If it happened there’s got to be pics?


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2021)

Only took a couple...



































Not a lot of people showed up, but the people that counts did! Great weather and a good time!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2021)

All the bikes but 2 were Electra, cool to see all the high end models they made, my nieces BF wheeled my townie the whole time, kept waiting for him to go down! Was a good day to remember a friend we lost way to early! We love and miss you Heather!!!


----------

